# The adventures of Hoover and his new goats (New Pics 4/10/2011)



## redtailgal (Apr 5, 2011)

................


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 5, 2011)

Glad to hear he is doing well. With getting a couple more boys, does that mean you are keeping Hoover? I thought I read in your other thread that you were going to rehome him. That is great that you are keeping him.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 5, 2011)

..............


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 5, 2011)

Understand completely. They do endear themselves to you.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 5, 2011)

Where are the *whistling innocently* and *halo* emotes when you need one???


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 5, 2011)

So glad to hear everyone is doing well.  Goats learn what to eat from watching other goats, usually thier mommas.  Hoover just didn't know you could eat grass.  Just do not let him gorge on it right away, let him eat a little longer each day.

So are the brown boys staying so Hoover can have some goat buddies?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 5, 2011)

Does anyone else here find it a little ironic that you turned down that wild little buckling, only to end up with two wild little bucklings just a few days later.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 5, 2011)

....................


----------



## goatdreamerCT (Apr 5, 2011)

I just LOVE reading your updates on Hoover and his new pals. So happy for you that things are working out. Good luck trying to not get attached to your new boys. Can't wait to hear what you name them


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 5, 2011)

Hoover, Doofus, and Butthole...

There's your names.

I knew ya'd keep 'em.
Heh.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 5, 2011)

...................


----------



## chandasue (Apr 5, 2011)

Well you're in good company. People think I'm strange too but who cares.


----------



## elevan (Apr 5, 2011)

We have a dog named Weiner (and it's a girl) so I can sympathize with not wanting to yell some names.  But it sure was funny the day she got out as a puppy when we lived in town and my husband is out in the street yelling "Here Weiner...come on Weiner baby!!!  Weiner!!!"   I think every one of our neighbors was out on their porches giving him an evil look!


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 6, 2011)

....................


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 6, 2011)

Reading this cracks me up!  Our little ones are fun to watch as well...I think this time, while they are so tiny, may be the best time!  They DO work a conspiracy on you though!  We were already debating today who goes to new homes and who stays and EVERY SINGLE ONE did that sweet snuggle up moment while they were being held!  (Wife made me hold EACH ONE since I hadn't yet...didn't want to jinx it, but I did it for her and the kids)....

Goats are WORSE than chips!  They don't just make you fat, they make you DECIDE!  and I hate decisions....

I am glad to see your little guys are all doing well...it gives me hope for myself   I worry a lot...reading about your adventures helps me worry less for sure!


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 6, 2011)

He he he....You're gotten, you just won't admit it.


----------



## jessica117 (Apr 6, 2011)

Glad to hear your little guys are doing good!  They will eventually get you


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 8, 2011)

.................


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 8, 2011)

Great to hear all is going well. You will enjoy them.


----------



## jessica117 (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## chandasue (Apr 9, 2011)

Good for you. They needed a good home and they found one.


----------



## freemotion (Apr 9, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> The new goats won.  Socrates licked my toes.  I melted.  I'm a wuss.
> 
> I called the vet this morning and had them listed as my personal animals and not rescue/fosters.
> 
> ...


HAH!  Toldja so!  

That must've been hysterical, Socrates screaming at the lizard.  Howzabout some new pics of everyone?


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 9, 2011)

:bun


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 9, 2011)

...


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 9, 2011)

No Karo syrup.
I would give him some cultured yogurt (a Tbs) or Probiotic paste (Probios) to help straighten his rumen out, and cut back the grain (but free choice hay) until he's straightened back out.
But...to be honest...if it's just from a bit of extra grain, he *might* just straighten up on his own.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 9, 2011)

...............


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 9, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Thanks, Rolls.  I sorta figure he would straighten out on his own, but with my recent luck.................
> 
> Will offer him some yogurt in the morning, if he is still not quite right.  Wonder if he would just lap it up?  That would be awfully convenient.
> He wont touch anything with the probios, but the other two dont seems to mind it at all.


Silly girl, you don't give them a choice...you just squeeze the stuff into their mouths and sorta hold it shut so they don't then spit it out / smear it on you.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 9, 2011)

.................


----------



## Our7Wonders (Apr 9, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Suggestions?  Karo in his water maybe? Cut his grain completely for a few days? Kick hubby in the butt? twice?


I just wanted to suggest kicking the hubby.  It's certainly worth a try.  It always makes me feel better, so perhaps it will make your goat feel better too.  And a second time, just for good measure.


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 10, 2011)

By all means, kick him if it helps.

Anything for our goats, right ladies?


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 10, 2011)

.................


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 10, 2011)

....


----------



## jessica117 (Apr 10, 2011)

They are soooo cute!!!


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 10, 2011)

It's not very manly to admit...but your boys are CUTE!


----------



## helmstead (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## redtailgal (Apr 10, 2011)

........................


----------



## Fat Bottom Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

Love the story, so believable.  Very handsome boys!


----------

